# Παίζω και μαθαίνω: Αφιέρωμα στη γραφή



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2011)

*Παίζω και μαθαίνω: Αφιέρωμα στη Γραφή*
*(για παιδιά Α΄ Β΄ και Γ΄ Δημοτικού)*​
 
Ένα πρωτότυπο εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα αφιερωμένο στη γραφή, προτείνει η
Βιβλιοθήκη του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου ειδικά στους μικρούς της φίλους Α’, Β’, και Γ’ Δημοτικού.

Έτσι το Σάββατο 15 Οκτωβρίου 2011 τα παιδιά θα ανακαλύψουν την ιστορία της γραφής, ξεκινώντας από τις τοιχογραφίες του προϊστορικού κόσμου και ως το ελληνικό αλφάβητο, μέσα από πρωτότυπες δραστηριότητες που κεντρίζουν το ενδιαφέρον. Το θεατρικό παιχνίδι, οι αισθητικοκινητικές δράσεις, η σωματική έκφραση, οι εικόνες/animations, το παιχνίδι ρόλων και η δραματοποίηση, θα δώσουν την ευκαιρία στα παιδιά να περιηγηθούν με ενδιαφέρον σε τόπους/σταθμούς για να μάθουν πώς αναπτύχθηκε η γραφή και να πειραματιστούν με «τα υλικά της».​ 
Το εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα πραγματοποιείται από την καλλιτεχνική-παιδαγωγική ομάδα 
​​​​​​*«ανθοτόπι» *και διαρκεί 60 λεπτά. Μπορείτε να επιλέξετε ένα από τα δυο προγράμματα, αυτό των 10:30 π.μ. -11:30 π.μ. ή αυτό των 12:00 με 13:00 μ.μ.​

Σημειώνεται ότι η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη, απαραίτητη είναι όμως η δήλωση συμμετοχής και έως εξαντλήσεως των διαθέσιμων θέσεων στα τηλέφωνα της Βιβλιοθήκης 210-9469631 και 632. Οι σχολικές ομάδες θα μπορούν να επιλέξουν να παρακολουθήσουν, ένα ή και τα δύο προγράμματα μαζί, ανάλογα με το διαθέσιμο χρόνο τους.​​​​


http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=NODE&cnode=5​


----------

